# Strange skin growth on German Shepherd. Help!



## JillianAnkit (Jun 11, 2012)

Our German Shepherd, Ceaser, has a very strange growth located on his side that has grown in size over the last 8 months. The growth is white and is triangular. It appears almost wart like and does not seem to be painful, itchy, nor is Ceaser bothered if it is touched or pressed. (please see pics attached) 

What we worry about is if it is cancerous. We live in Kanpur, India (a city that is struggling to keep pace with modern times) and the vet that Ceaser usually goes to does not seem have the right facilities to deal with this or the experience (he hasn't seen this before)

If there is anyone who might have some idea what this growth might be or what we should do about it or any information...we would be so greatful!!! 

Thank you!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is a cutaneous horn. It requires surgical removal.


----------



## Working gsd Mya (Feb 19, 2020)

Mya is coming up on five years old and just found something like this but not exactly like it any ideas?


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

Are you in the US? Take her to a vet. Bleeding is not a good sign.


----------



## Working gsd Mya (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes I am. Got her a vet appointment thanks 


Kari01 said:


> Are you in the US? Take her to a vet. Bleeding is not a good sign.


----------



## haker (Feb 21, 2020)

Working gsd Mya said:


> Yes I am. Got her a vet appointment thanks


I would love to here what the vet said if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

OP, has it been examined by a vet??


----------



## Vara (Aug 11, 2019)

I recommend while you remove it (he will need to be sedated) for the vets parallel also to do oral hygiene cleaning to get the teeth again in top shape. My dog had a similar procedure last fall. Don't be startled of the big cut scar, just treat it well, in 3-4 months hair covered all and 5 months later all looks normal again. Good luck, he will be fine, this is one of the easier procedures for vets. Very common.


----------

